# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Cpoworks's PQR profiles

## cpowroks

Hello guys, Im back and with a Vengeance. Heres my current projects. If you have any feed back please post it here. Thanks!

*Note: To be able to customize any of the profiles in-game, you require PQInterface 2.0 or higher! Download PQInterface here.*
You can also find PQI with the download link
Also first time installers don't forget to put the data files in the Data folder

Enhance Shaman


```
All binds and setting can be changed in PQI

Right Control : Enables/disables CDs (Disabled by Default)
Left Control : Toggles AoE/single target (Single target by Default)
Left Shift : Shamanistic Rage/Astral shift
Left Alt : Pause
Mouse Button 4 : 5 stack Healing Rain
Mouse Button 5 : Hex

Changelog:
--Version 2.0
rev 2.0
-Rewrote profile to be faster, However there are a few problems so this is labeled as a Beta

rev 2.1
-Added slash commands /status to see if CDs/AoE are enable or disabled
-fixed all Lag problems

rev 2.1.1
-Changed flame shock AoE

rev 2.1.2
-Beta tag removed
-Minor changes
-Added a heal mode
-Added health stones

rev 2.1.3
-Misc changes

rev 2.1.5
-Added Xhelper's Spirit Kings code.
-Added decursing for healing profile.

rev 2.1.6
-Added bloodfury and changed it that you only use gloves/trinkets during cds

rev 2.1.7
-Fixed the lag from racials, I think.
-Made stormstrike more responsive

rev 2.2
-Fixed defensive
-Improved lavalash in aoe mode logic
-Misc Changes

rev 2.3
-Added 3 mouse button keys
-Added Hex Focus/Mouseover button (Mouse button 5)
-Added Healing Rain(Mousebutton 4)
--Added Astral Swiftness
-Misc Changes

rev 2.3.2
- Fixed Localization issues, I think?

rev 2.4
- Added PQI support
- Misc Changes

rev 2.4.1
- Added Check to make sure you have PQI

rev 2.5
- Rewrote most of the profile. so for example if you are not in melee range it will unleash/shock/LB instead of not doing anything.
- Fixed a few PQI bugs.
- Few misc changes

v2.6 7/1/2013
- Added a PQI option so CDs will turn off when you leave combat.
- Optimized the AoE rotation
- Added Range check on Searing totem.
- Added 5 stack check on Healing Rain, Just keep the button down and next time you get a 5 stack it will cast it.

v2.7 9/15/2013
- Updated for 5.4
- Added Projection Key
- Added Drop down menu for healing rain key (Pretty much choose to use Healing Ran or Chain Heal via drop down menu)
- Added PQI options for Eng Gloves, Pot on lust
- Changed EB from hard cast to MS stacks >=1 (So it doesn't hard cast off the pull pretty much)
- Optimized AoE rotation
- Bug fix: Will now use UE again if not in melee range
- Few misc tweaks ive added in since last release and forgot about(Yes, because there's alot)

v2.7.1 9/16/2013
- Added Chain Heal Mouse Over Logic
- Fixed AoE/CD toggles from changing when text box is open.
```


*When asking for help please provide what profile you are using and the version number. 
You can find the version number in the rotation editor when you select the profile.*

Download Link:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip

----------


## cpowroks

*Shaman Profiles
*Enhance:
- All talents Supported
- Healing and DPS profiles included(Good for leveling)

----------


## cpowroks

*PvP Profiles

Classes included:
*Sub Rogue
Disc Priest
Enhance Shaman
Resto Shaman
Elemental Shaman (Discontinued)


Download Link
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip

----------


## cpowroks

reserved
dtrhjfgjj

----------


## Albanuva

Great to see you back Cpo, love the enhan PvP one!

Edit:
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cpowroks again.  :Frown:

----------


## irri

Hi, tx 4 profile, m8.
Can u add more "Hot button"? Maybe grounding, healeang rain, Hex to mousover?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you for sharing these Cpoworks, I dont have a Shaman at 90 yet but when I do I know where to look! +3rep

----------


## barnjoel

Hey, Great profiles, not sure if you have looked into it but the T15 prot paladin 2 set now also gives 40% block for 5 seconds per holy power consumed. I was wondering if you would be able to work this into the rotation to cast a WoG every 13-15 seconds or so as long as it would not interfere with the rotation to get maximum survivability while still maintaining damage, etc. Maybe you could add a hotkey that would enable 2 set rotation into the mix.

I was also thinking that maybe instead of it being a specific amount of time between wogs to apply the buff it could be after we gain 5 stacks of bastion of glory so we are getting a major heal as well as applying the 40% block buff. Not sure which one is more viable.

Thank you.

----------


## cpowroks

I dont play prot any more, But if you can get me the spell ID of the buff i can put something together. I think as a haste build it would be easy to wog when you have 5 stacks of Bastion. 5 stacks should take longer then 20 seconds to get. Or i could add an option of 5 stack or wog when the buff is lass then 3 seconds or something. Ill figure it out.

----------


## barnjoel

> I dont play prot any more, But if you can get me the spell ID of the buff i can put something together. I think as a haste build it would be easy to wog when you have 5 stacks of Bastion. 5 stacks should take longer then 20 seconds to get. Or i could add an option of 5 stack or wog when the buff is lass then 3 seconds or something. Ill figure it out.



Because it is not a buff that is displayed in any way I am not 100% sure on how it is registered but here is the only spell #id i could find for it. I am thinking it may be better to just wog when the buff is less than 3 seconds from dropping rather than the bastion buff just to ensure maximum survivability. Thank you very much for the fast reply and let me know if you need me to test it for you.

Item - Paladin T15 Protection 2P Bonus - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Hey, Great profiles, not sure if you have looked into it but the T15 prot paladin 2 set now also gives 40% block for 5 seconds per holy power consumed. I was wondering if you would be able to work this into the rotation to cast a WoG every 13-15 seconds or so as long as it would not interfere with the rotation to get maximum survivability while still maintaining damage, etc. Maybe you could add a hotkey that would enable 2 set rotation into the mix.
> 
> I was also thinking that maybe instead of it being a specific amount of time between wogs to apply the buff it could be after we gain 5 stacks of bastion of glory so we are getting a major heal as well as applying the 40% block buff. Not sure which one is more viable.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe this is what you're looking for. 





```

--Paladin T15 Protection 2P Bonus--We will cast Word of Glory when we are less or equal to 75% Health and we have 3 or more Holy power or we have Divine purpose.if PlayerHP <= 75 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) thenCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")           -- Do we not have the Buff Shield of Glory?    elseif not UnitBuffID("player", 138242) and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")end 


```

I'm not sure if this will cause a LUA error? Not sure if the elseif needs an end statement.

I suggest maybe this should go into - Utility - section?

----------


## snopoke

CPO! Good to see you back! Will you be updating your awesome Elemental rotation?? Just to let you know, I have been using 2.1.1 and it does not seem to target the adds on some of the new bosses. I am sure it will get sorted out. Let me know if you need logs or something.

----------


## billybuffalo

I am curious if your Elemental profile is being updated for 5.2? I just started playing my ele shammy again and have been searching for a good profile. Not really sure how this profile compares to Soapboxes Ele profile???

Anyone have any insight into this?

Thanks guys!

----------


## Apocalypse59

What's the coding to add Seal of Insight to your AoE Prot Pally Profile? Seems to default to Seal of Righteousness.

----------


## Apocalypse59

This is pretty much the only decent Prot Pally profile at the moment. Would love to see some PQI or Nova integration added. Anyone think they can help CPO make that a reality?

----------


## oswalt0

Add Aberration to Turn Undead,



```
if type == "Undead" or type == "Demon" or type == "Aberration" then
```

And if you could go with Sac'ing Freezing Traps on the healer and not the dps, that would be awesome, if possible.

----------


## irri

> Hi, tx 4 profile, m8.
> Can u add more "Hot button"? Maybe grounding, healeang rain, Hex to mousover?


repeat, very need hex mousover

----------


## Damned1

Is there any way to incorporate unleash elements into the ele profile? Thanks!

----------


## highend01

> Is there any way to incorporate unleash elements into the ele profile


Would like to see this as well  :Smile:

----------


## xLegendx

Hmm, shame.
Enhance shams in pvp aren't in a bad position this patch or next patch.

----------


## Albanuva

> repeat, very need hex mousover




```
if IsRightAltKeyDown() then
	return true
end
```

Spell ID: 51514
Target: Mouseover

Very simple way to add in rotation, just make a new ability and add to your rotation, it would do a Hex @ Mouseover on right alt pulsed.

----------


## irri

> ```
> if IsRightAltKeyDown() then
> 	return true
> end
> ```
> 
> Spell ID: 51514
> Target: Mouseover
> 
> Very simple way to add in rotation, just make a new ability and add to your rotation, it would do a Hex @ Mouseover on right alt pulsed.


tx a lot, m8

----------


## cpowroks

Sorry, i've been away lately I got a new job and its been quite hellish. I'll try to catch up on profile fixes tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## cpowroks

Something like this will work alot better. and its multi puropse.



```

if HexKey then    if UnitExists("mouseover")    and UnitIsEnemy("mouseover", "player")    and PQR_IsOutOfSight("mouseover", 0.1) == false    and IsSpellInRange("Hex", "mouseover") == 1 then            CastSpellByID(51514, "mouseover")    end            if UnitExists("focus")    and UnitIsEnemy("focus", "player")    and PQR_IsOutOfSight("focus", 0.1) == false   and IsSpellInRange("Hex", "focus") == 1 then            CastSpellByID(51514, "focus")    endend 


```



Will hex your mouseover if its an enemy and in los/range and if you dont have a mouse over then it will hex your focus if it exists/inrange/los

----------


## cpowroks

> Would like to see this as well


Why? its a DPS loss to use it in a single target rotation

----------


## xLegendx

> Sorry, i've been away lately I got a new job and its been quite hellish. I'll try to catch up on profile fixes tonight and tomorrow.


Ah, thought you were gone for good ! 
Can't wait to see what you do to the enhance pvp profile :P
They're getting a nice damage buff in 5.3


Edit:
For Grounding Totem can you make it so it casts Grounding at like the last 0.7 seconds or something so good players can't counter it.

----------


## cpowroks

> Ah, thought you were gone for good ! 
> Can't wait to see what you do to the enhance pvp profile :P
> They're getting a nice damage buff in 5.3
> 
> 
> Edit:
> For Grounding Totem can you make it so it casts Grounding at like the last 0.7 seconds or something so good players can't counter it.



Yeah i'll see what i can do. Instead of making a set delay ill probably do a percentage.Like have it drop grounding totem 60% into the cast

----------


## xLegendx

> Yeah i'll see what i can do. Instead of making a set delay ill probably do a percentage.Like have it drop grounding totem 60% into the cast


Cokx have a very good example of timing things like this.
For example, shield wall for warriors. It literally casts it at the last 0.3 seconds so that warlock or Mage or whatever loses that ember or CD because they have literally no time to re act.

----------


## cpowroks

New Ele build.

rev 2.2
-Added 3 mousebutton keys
-Added Hex Focus/Mouseover button (Mouse button 5)
-Added Earthquake (Mousebutton 4)
-Added Magma Totem if in AoE mode and in Melee
-Added 1-3 and 4+ modes to OldAoE(Just keep hitting the AoEKey to switch modes)

----------


## mikeyd234

Might be useful to someone, healing rain on left alt mouse location:



```

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not UnitChannelInfo("player") and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(73920)) < 2 then  CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(73920)))  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end    return trueend 


```

Considering Healing rain got buffed 20%, that plus Glyph of Healing Storm this does a fair amount of healing.  :Smile: 

Any chance you could add Ancestral swiftness into the enhance rotation considering it now has a 10% melee haste passive buff. So AS + LB when no maelstrom stacks, and same with Aoe rotation but ChainLB? Tried myself but I suck  :Smile:  Spell 16188 i believe.

Thanks

----------


## Zoinx

> New Ele build.
> 
> rev 2.2
> -Added 3 mousebutton keys
> -Added Hex Focus/Mouseover button (Mouse button 5)
> -Added Earthquake (Mousebutton 4)
> -Added Magma Totem if in AoE mode and in Melee
> -Added 1-3 and 4+ modes to OldAoE(Just keep hitting the AoEKey to switch modes)


How can I get the AoE back to the old way? I hate the hit right shift and toggles to AoE mode, I loved the hold down shift method. I have a lot of things bound to shift+___ that I use on the fly when using PQR and this throws it all off.

----------


## cpowroks

> How can I get the AoE back to the old way? I hate the hit right shift and toggles to AoE mode, I loved the hold down shift method. I have a lot of things bound to shift+___ that I use on the fly when using PQR and this throws it all off.


go into the --init-- ability and change OldAoE to false. Usually I release it with the toggable aoe off but i was testing it and forgot.

----------


## Zoinx

> go into the --init-- ability and change OldAoE to false. Usually I release it with the toggable aoe off but i was testing it and forgot.


Thanks for the quick response and fix!

----------


## cpowroks

New Ele and Enhance builds

Ele:
rev 2.2.1
-Misc Changes

Enh:
rev 2.3
-Added 3 mouse button keys
-Added Hex Focus/Mouseover button (Mouse button 5)
-Added Healing Rain(Mousebutton 4)
--Added Astral Swiftness
-Misc Changes

----------


## cpowroks

Oh, and i need to add. I don't have access to an enhance shaman anymore. But the enhance changes are based off of ele changes so they should work.

----------


## Pa3hoc

The profile enhance shaman doesn't work  :Frown:  Gives out a mistake and rotation stands still...

----------


## lolmaelorn

Also does not work. enh profile puts searing totem and nothing more. Elemental does nothing. addon shows --start fight--
Russian client

----------


## cpowroks

I have used quite a few English words as range finders. But ill go back and check for santex errors and what not.

----------


## cpowroks

Ok, I fixed the enhance profile. New build is up. As for lolmaelorn, I just tested both the enhance and elemental profiles and the both work. Try using it on a US/EU English client.

----------


## irri

Enh profile still does not work
p.s. now work (download link to old prof)  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

Enh and elemental work fine for me on my 85 shammy C.c

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## billybuffalo

Ele sham question for you.

Noxxic says haste mastery crit. Icy veins says mastery haste crit.


Which is correct????  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Ele sham question for you.
> 
> Noxxic says haste mastery crit. Icy veins says mastery haste crit.
> 
> 
> Which is correct????


Do haste to the best breakpoint then after that, consider Haste = Mastery > Crit

----------


## xLegendx

any updates on the enh PvP ?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Do haste to the best breakpoint then after that, consider Haste = Mastery > Crit


Thnks 

That helps

----------


## cpowroks

New update to the Ele profile. I have now integrated PQI into it. So now pqi is required to run my profiles. It is included in the download link.

Also new download link
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip

Enjoy.

----------


## ikool

> New update to the Ele profile. I have now integrated PQI into it. So now pqi is required to run my profiles. It is included in the download link.
> 
> Also new download link
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip
> 
> Enjoy.




Hi,

i really like your new Profile, great work!

Got only one Problem so far, if i activate "old aoe" and change to 1-3 or 4+ its casting magmatotem over and over , seems it doesnt recognize its already up.

EDIT: Also, when Cooldown's activated, it sets up Fire Elemental Totem and immediately replace it with Searing Totem.

----------


## Hellviper

Great work on your profiles !

your elem and enhancement profiles are my favorites by far.

yet I couldn't help but notice that you didn't included Unleashed Elements in your Elem rotations, so I took the liberty to tweak your profile a little to insert it.

Here's the link to the modified profile (and profile only): 

```
http://speedy.sh/BBZqx/Elemental-SHAMAN-Abilities.xml
```

All credit goes to: CPOWROKS

_Edit: disregard this post, UE is worthless_

----------


## cpowroks

why would you want unleashed elements in a single target rotation, its a DPS loss to cast it.

----------


## cpowroks

> Hi,
> 
> i really like your new Profile, great work!
> 
> Got only one Problem so far, if i activate "old aoe" and change to 1-3 or 4+ its casting magmatotem over and over , seems it doesnt recognize its already up.
> 
> EDIT: Also, when Cooldown's activated, it sets up Fire Elemental Totem and immediately replace it with Searing Totem.


I dont think ive had this problem but ill look into it.

----------


## Hellviper

> why would you want unleashed elements in a single target rotation, its a DPS loss to cast it.


aaaand you're right, the buffs it procced sounded nice on paper but it's a dps loss in fine, sorry for the trouble

----------


## cpowroks

new build up, fixed the totem thing

----------


## Mumrik

ele profile not working on the RU client.

----------


## spacers

Ele Profile nothing do in german client and can not find the "Ele /w heals" profile which I used in the old version


Update 04/30/13 (Vers. 2.3.2): sorry but my Ele standing stupid in the area around and do nothing, works with 2.1.1 fine

----------


## ikool

> new build up, fixed the totem thing


Now works great , thank you !  :Smile: 








> why would you want unleashed elements in a single target rotation, its a DPS loss to cast it.




UE is NOT a Dmg loss if used correctly. It shines on light Movement Fights where u wont need the LB Glyph.

From Simcraft (singletarget) :

unleash_elements,moving=1,if=!glyph.unleashed_lightning.enabled

----------


## ikool

> Ele Profile nothing do in german client and can not find the "Ele /w heals" profile which I used in the old version


I noticed that too, it doesnt attack Training Dummys and some Mobs. But as long it attacks Bosses, i dont matter.
About /w heals , take a look into the new PQInterface Settings. There's the Heal you looking for  :Smile:

----------


## cpowroks

Ill work on fixing the German/Russian stuff when i get off of work today.

----------


## irri

Hello, m8.
U know tricks with Totemic Restoration?
Can u add this in pvp enh profile?
Especially with tremor: use tremor for 1 tick then restore him = 34 sec cd to tremor.
sry for english)

P.S. Could u add "projection" HotKey?

----------


## howardiv

Ret paladins gettin some love. look forward to using your profile next patch.

----------


## bandrewa

Ele profile not wanting to work on first ToT boss....not sure of the issue

Edit: Addon clash issue, not sure which one but I'm looking into it

----------


## sparkyiezz

i am still in progess of levleing my paladin for tanking and wondering is anyone tanking in raids with this profile im wonderting if it is any good?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> i am still in progess of levleing my paladin for tanking and wondering is anyone tanking in raids with this profile im wonderting if it is any good?


It's pretty decent. I've been using it for normal mode and it's been working pretty well. Unfortunately, you are pretty susceptible to huge spike damage. Due to the fact that you can't time Shield of the Righteousness perfectly. If you are careful and front load your cooldowns and make sure to time them right, you should do well. For Heroic Progression, I'd say you might have to look elsewhere, but really it all depends.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Expanding on the issue I think that's what makes Protection Paladins such a poor choice for PQR users at the moment. We need a profile that allows us to still time Shield of the Righteousness for the right time. Timing of those SoTR's are crucial to the success and for the survive ability of them. Using a Control/Haste build, this timing becomes even more important. While using a mastery/haste build would allow more room for failure in perfect timing. Essentially smoothing out the damage even more.

Which comes to my next point. Smoothing out the incoming damage.
At the moment, I really feel like your best choices at least for PQR users are Brewmaster and Druid. Followed by Blood and Protection Warriors.

Brewmasters with their Shuffle and Stagger mechanic, along with their superior mastery - make them prime candidates for PQR tanking. 
Druids likewise, with their straightforward rotation and constant damage smoothing - also make them a great candidate for PQR tanking.

Out of all the tanking profiles right now, the top 3 I'd recommend are.

Brewmaster - Kuku's
Guardian - Googlebee's
Blood - Rubim

I've tested all 3 of these profiles for the last 2 tiers of content and can give them my highest recommendation.

Saying all this, I'd love to see some amazing Protection Paladin profile come along.
But based on what I've said above, I think it would be extremely hard to execute perfectly.
I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though.

----------


## 19benni81

are you still working on the Elemental and Enhance Shaman profiles?
especially in matters of PvP and 5.3 ??

cheers Benni

----------


## repa33

Please help. It starts, buffs and then does absolutely noting. Is it because of russian interface?

----------


## cpowroks

replace everything in -- Start Fight -- with 

if IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID("player",5384)
or UnitInVehicle("player")
or UnitIsDead("target") 
or UnitIsDead("player")
or UnitBuffID("player", 77769)
or not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
return true
end



Ill push a updated fix in a bit.

----------


## calamat44

The elemental profile still isnt working even after editing the --Start Fight-- command. Any idea what's causing the problem? I copy/pasted the rest of the files after updating the start fight command to see if anything else happens but still nothing.

----------


## billybuffalo

I go oom in about 10 seconds with this elemental profile. Suggestions????

----------


## Mavmins

are you loading the heals with dps profile ? I use the profile and not had any mana issues with it, only healing surge when ive been killing loads of stuff has ever run my mana down. I don't think PQI options have ever popped up for me on the ele profile but the change log says they are integrated  :Embarrassment:  I might be being blind !

----------


## billybuffalo

> are you loading the heals with dps profile ? I use the profile and not had any mana issues with it, only healing surge when ive been killing loads of stuff has ever run my mana down. I don't think PQI options have ever popped up for me on the ele profile but the change log says they are integrated  I might be being blind !


Totally forgot about the heals. Yes i am healing.. Good grief. And the pqi works for me mav.

----------


## cpowroks

Sorry ive been neglecting these profiles, I haven't had access to a shaman in a while so i haven't been able to make any changes. Ill ask my friend to see if i can use his and fix some issues

----------


## cpowroks

Hey guys, I got my paladin's Account unbanned so now i can work on those profiles and this weekend i will have access to a shaman. So expect some changes soon!

----------


## Captncrunch

> Hey guys, I got my paladin's Account unbanned so now i can work on those profiles and this weekend i will have access to a shaman. So expect some changes soon!


Sweet! Looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## grutamu

nice profiles =)

----------


## cpowroks

Ok, I went thought my elemental profile and fixed all of the English words so it should work on any game client. I still don't have access to an enhance shaman so i cant integrate PQI and stuff yet but i did go through and localize everything.

Also released my Assassination Rogue profile. Its pretty sweet. uses PQI and stuff been using it for the past 2 or so weeks works like a champ.

Also, in the Tricks target box you can enter the player's name or focus, party1-5. (First letter in the players's name has to be captilzed. focus and party1-5 are all lowercase.) Might add in mouseover later. Uncheck the box for it not to tricks.

Download Link is on the first post.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Ok, I went thought my elemental profile and fixed all of the English words so it should work on any game client. I still don't have access to an enhance shaman so i cant integrate PQI and stuff yet but i did go through and localize everything.
> 
> Also released my Assassination Rogue profile. Its pretty sweet. uses PQI and stuff been using it for the past 2 or so weeks works like a champ.
> 
> Also, in the Tricks target box you can enter the player's name or focus, party1-5. (First letter in the players's name has to be captilzed. focus and party1-5 are all lowercase.) Might add in mouseover later. Uncheck the box for it not to tricks


Can you please update your download link to include the Assassination Rogue profile? I'd love to try it out. A direct link to it would work as well.

----------


## cpowroks

It should be in the download link on the front page. if you dont want to DL it then heres the links to download within PQR

Data:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...Rogue_Data.lua

Rotation:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/..._Abilities.xml
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/..._Rotations.xml


Edit:
oops i forgot to remake the profiles zip that the DL link goes to. Its updated now

----------


## Apocalypse59

> oops i forgot to remake the profiles zip that the DL link goes to. Its updated now


Thank you.

----------


## cpowroks

Ok, new builds up for Enhance and Enhance PvP.

Added PQI support for Enhance

Fixed some localization issues with Enhance PvP. The pvp profile needs alot of work. Right now i dont have much time to fix it so its on the back burner.

I also updated all of the PQR download links for my profiles. if you are not getting updates within PQR then re download the profile pack. The old download links should still be available.

----------


## engivibe

Love your work! 
Keep improving this please.

----------


## engivibe

The link is down  :Frown:

----------


## cpowroks

> The link is down


It shouldn't be, i just downloaded it literally 20 seconds before i posted this.

----------


## bessbrett

When I activate the enhance rotation it sends the text in my chat box as if it is active yet it does nothing, but when i attempt to use it, turn cds or aoe on or off, it does nothing.

----------


## cpowroks

are you using the PQI addon?

----------


## spacers

Ele Profile nothing do in german client

Update 04/30/13 (Vers. 2.3.2): sorry but my Ele standing stupid in the area around and do nothing, works with 2.1.1 fine 
Update 05/23/13 /Vers. 2.4) going not...no Keys, no fight, no Casts...nothing
return to 2.1.1...do it
sorry my english is very bad

----------


## bessbrett

> are you using the PQI addon?


No I am not. Do i need to be? If so could I get a link?

----------


## engivibe

Did the update on PQR. All working fine. Nice job with the PQI  :Big Grin: 
I might raid and do Bg/arenas tonight. Will give feedback.

----------


## cpowroks

> No I am not. Do i need to be? If so could I get a link?


Its included in the download link. just put it in your Wow/interface/Addons folder




> Ele Profile nothing do in german client
> 
> Update 04/30/13 (Vers. 2.3.2): sorry but my Ele standing stupid in the area around and do nothing, works with 2.1.1 fine 
> Update 05/23/13 /Vers. 2.4) going not...no Keys, no fight, no Casts...nothing
> return to 2.1.1...do it
> sorry my english is very bad


You need the PQI addon to use these profiles. Its included in the DL link

----------


## bessbrett

Updated bot profiles from pqr, downloaded pqi, restarted game and pqr, I still get the status text that says "Enhance Enabled" and the status of my aoe/cds. I had been running it fine up until today when i updated all of my other profiles. This is the only one with the issue, any help is much appreciated

----------


## spacers

works ok. Now I try it once in the game. Thanks for the quick help

----------


## cpowroks

New build up. I think i maybe fixed it? I dont know. Im using it on my friends' account and its working perfect.

----------


## whatmod

Maybe Im misinformed, but does your profile allow you to use PQI interface? When i go to rotation config it says no config loaded.

----------


## Zoinx

@cpowroks/ Love the Ele profile and the Enh PvP profile. They are really great. What are the odds of you making a Resto PvP rotation?

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

Can you make a more detailed description on how to change key binds? Thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

> @cpowroks/ Love the Ele profile and the Enh PvP profile. They are really great. What are the odds of you making a Resto PvP rotation?


Did you try this one? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-arena.html ([PQR] Resto Shaman PvP (Arena))

----------


## Zoinx

> Did you try this one? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-arena.html ([PQR] Resto Shaman PvP (Arena))


Posted in that thread multiple times. It's broke.

----------


## cpowroks

> Maybe Im misinformed, but does your profile allow you to use PQI interface? When i go to rotation config it says no config loaded.


Only my Ele v2.4+ and Enh v2.4+ and Rogue profiles support PQI.

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

I have looked everywhere and still cant find the key bind options.

----------


## cpowroks

Its in the PQI interface at the bottom of the Rotation Config. Its pretty hard to miss. If your using my paladin profiles its in the --init-- ability

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

Under Rotation Configurator in PQInterface config I have six options: rotation configurator, mouse wheel, width, tooltips, rotate tooltips and variable debugger. Using enh pvp.

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

imgur: the simple image sharer and http://imgur.com/MAXScgd

----------


## 19benni81

hey there ... I would like to know if you also have Schaman Premium Profiles for PvP and PvE...??

----------


## Firstblood234

Anyone know how i could change the Hex target from my target to my focus target?

----------


## 19benni81

Unfortunately I have two small problems with the Ele profile.

1.: it does not use defensive cooldowns on hotkey (like Astral Shift & Shamanistic Rage)

2.: No healthstones are used

I need help =(

----------


## shuklu

How can I implement healing rain bound to mouse button on the pvp - bg profile?

----------


## shuklu

> How can I implement healing rain bound to mouse button on the pvp - bg profile?



Anyone know? It's already implemented in the pve profile and I should be able to implement it in the pvp profile aswell, but I'm totally worthless when it comes to these profiles and configurate then as I please :P

----------


## engivibe

After this raid week, i have to thank you so much for this profiles! I'm using the Enhancement Shaman, and it rocks at pve! Doing impressive numbers. Just one thing, the defensive keybind isnt working for me in this last update, but no big deal as i use it manually. 

The pvp enhancement profile, cant really test it as i dont have full gear, but i notice one thing. It looks to purge alot, and in 2s is annoying against dps/healer because it purge more that do damage. This is just my 2 cents. 

Keep the awesome work. I give you rep if i had it...

----------


## cpowroks

Oh yeah, I found out it didnt work either. Finally got my shaman to 90 so i found a few bugs Im accutually in the process of rewriting most of the enhance profile.

----------


## engivibe

> Oh yeah, I found out it didnt work either. Finally got my shaman to 90 so i found a few bugs Im accutually in the process of rewriting most of the enhance profile.


This is the best news i had in days! Keep the awesome work.

----------


## flashtastic69

seems i cant get elemental to work, PQI says start fight, when i do it dosent start the rotation, has it been updated or am i doing something wrong. it worked fine the other day

----------


## mrkian

I have been using it without any issues. Have you tried a fresh install of pqr? That usually fixes my profile problems.

----------


## flashtastic69

> I have been using it without any issues. Have you tried a fresh install of pqr? That usually fixes my profile problems.


thanks worked like a dream.

----------


## cpowroks

So, im off for the next 3 days. So today i plan on finishing up work on my enhance profile then working on public releases of my enh and ele pvp profile.

----------


## cpowroks

Sorry guys, Got distracted by hockey and arena today. Update will be tomorrow, promise.

----------


## 19benni81

> Sorry guys, Got distracted by hockey and arena today. Update will be tomorrow, promise.



any news? =)

----------


## xLegendx

> So, im off for the next 3 days. So today i plan on finishing up work on my enhance profile then working on public releases of my enh and ele pvp profile.


Did you say Ele PvP? o.o



For Elemental Damage Priority:

Maintain Lightning Shield and Flame Tongue Wep

- Elemental Blast (Provides Stat Increase, Biggest Damage)
- Flame Shock (Try to keep this and maintain it on multiple targets for Lava Burst procs + 25% more damage whenever you use Lava Burst on the target)
- Lava Burst
- Searing Totem (maintain)
- Lightning Bolt ( When Lava Burst is on CD)
- Earth Shock (7 Stack of L-shield)

Burst Prioity:

Just add Unleash Elements to the top (Of course you want 7 stacks of LS before you even burst and that Flame Shock is on the target) 
- Elemental Blast
- Lava Burst
- Earth Shock (7 Stack of L-shield) 


Simple enough I hope just in case you missed something

----------


## cpowroks

> Did you say Ele PvP? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> For Elemental Damage Priority:
> 
> Maintain Lightning Shield and Flame Tongue Wep
> 
> - Elemental Blast (Provides Stat Increase, Biggest Damage)
> ...


Yeah i was just going to take my pve profile, trim out the pve parts and implement better hex/purge logic and burst code. I think thats all it really needs tbh. because my pve profile already does the basic damage "rotation" that you listed i just have to add pvp stuff.

----------


## cpowroks

New enhance build up. 

v2.5
- Rewrote most of the profile. so for example if you are not in melee range it will unleash/shock/LB instead of not doing anything.
- Fixed a few PQI bugs.
- Few misc changes


Also, the reason the defensives key wasn't working is in pqi it was defaulted to left alt instead of left shift. Pause is also defaulted to left alt and the pause code come before the defensives so it would always pause and not cast defensives. Im off all next week then i move the week after that so hopefully i can work on some pvp profiles before i move.

----------


## xLegendx

> Yeah i was just going to take my pve profile, trim out the pve parts and implement better hex/purge logic and burst code. I think thats all it really needs tbh. because my pve profile already does the basic damage "rotation" that you listed i just have to add pvp stuff.


Awesome, can't wait 
The only that sucks is that I have to level up an Ele D:

----------


## xLegendx

Any updates?

----------


## cpowroks

I rewrote my enhance pvp profile and most of the functions needed for the ele profile. Now i just need to test them. Ill probably make a new thread when i release them.

----------


## xLegendx

> I rewrote my enhance pvp profile and most of the functions needed for the ele profile. Now i just need to test them. Ill probably make a new thread when i release them.


Awesome man. I cannot wait. Thanks for what you've been doing for the community.. If it wasn't for people like you and others ... I would be 100% bored of WoW

----------


## Drinksbeer

Wow CPO, i just used your pvp disc profile on my shadow priest, (a toon i used to use a lot at the beginning of mists) and this is no lie, that was the first bg win in over a month. I have already given you rep before for other things but +rep again when I spread it around! Great job!

----------


## cpowroks

heres a working version of my enh pvp profile. 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip

I kinda want to sell it because im moving in a week >.> <.< but i dont think i am because shit never sells. Anyways, ill probably wrap up the enh profile tomorrow and start on the ele one. i dont think it will take that long.


Im going to make a new thread for all my pvp profiles tomorrow so they will be all in 1 spot and not spread over 4 threads.

----------


## cpowroks

> Wow CPO, i just used your pvp disc profile on my shadow priest, (a toon i used to use a lot at the beginning of mists) and this is no lie, that was the first bg win in over a month. I have already given you rep before for other things but +rep again when I spread it around! Great job!


Yeah dude, its pretty sick. I have a version that jukes shit. its so op Ive gotten to 2200 in 3s on my priest in the past week using it.

----------


## Zoinx

WTB shaman resto version of your disc one!!

----------


## cpowroks

> WTB shaman resto version of your disc one!!


I was thinking about it.

----------


## xLegendx

> I was thinking about it.


Lostinthewoods has some stuff you can look at lol
That's a pretty damn good backbone

----------


## qcorn

clear your inbox, i bought your disc premium and need to pm you.. or email my paypal the links to dl

----------


## 19benni81

> heres a working version of my enh pvp profile. 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip


I do not know why but it does not work for me unfortunately!? the old version works "flawlessly" ?! =(
only use autohit...(on dummy)...?!

----------


## cpowroks

> I do not know why but it does not work for me unfortunately!? the old version works "flawlessly" ?! =(
> only use autohit...(on dummy)...?!


Hmm. It might be the version that i had in the dl folder. I dont have time to look into it right bow but in about 2 hours i will.

----------


## buskimaster

Hello,
I am getting this after last update

Message: [string "local arg1, totemName, startTime, duration ..."]:21: attempt to call global '_castSpell' (a nil value)
Time: 06/10/13 20:19:34
Count: 204
Stack: [string "local arg1, totemName, startTime, duration ..."]:21: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Locals: arg1 = false
totemName = ""
startTime = 0
duration = 0
est_dur = -118937.684
FireEle = "Fire Elemental Totem"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 3599
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global '_castSpell' (a nil value)"

Do you have any idea ? 

Thank you Cpo

----------


## cpowroks

> Hello,
> I am getting this after last update
> 
> Message: [string "local arg1, totemName, startTime, duration ..."]:21: attempt to call global '_castSpell' (a nil value)
> Time: 06/10/13 20:19:34
> Count: 204
> Stack: [string "local arg1, totemName, startTime, duration ..."]:21: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


What profile? Enhance or Ele.

----------


## cpowroks

> I do not know why but it does not work for me unfortunately!? the old version works "flawlessly" ?! =(
> only use autohit...(on dummy)...?!



i forgot to add the -- options -- ability into the rotation x.x redownload and it should work.

----------


## buskimaster

_ Originally Posted by buskimaster  ([PQR] Cpoworks's PQR profiles)
Hello,
I am getting this after last update

Message: [string "local arg1, totemName, startTime, duration ..."]:21: attempt to call global '_castSpell' (a nil value)
Time: 06/10/13 20:19:34
Count: 204
Stack: [string "local arg1, totemName, startTime, duration ..."]:21: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Locals: arg1 = false
totemName = ""
startTime = 0
duration = 0
est_dur = -118937.684
FireEle = "Fire Elemental Totem"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 3599
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global '_castSpell' (a nil value)"

Do you have any idea ? 

Thank you Cpo

_

What profile? Enhance or Ele.

enhance, rev 2.5 

​Thank you

----------


## derfred

When comparing the old Enhance profile (downloaded 2013-05-30) against the newest one, i found out after testing 15 million dmg on raiddummy, 10 times, with ilvl 503, that the old one was doing an average of 87k dps, while the new one only did 81k dps.

It felt like the new profile didnt prioritized lightningbolt as much as the old one, and maybe thats why it has lower dps?

----------


## cpowroks

> When comparing the old Enhance profile (downloaded 2013-05-30) against the newest one, i found out after testing 15 million dmg on raiddummy, 10 times, with ilvl 503, that the old one was doing an average of 87k dps, while the new one only did 81k dps.
> 
> It felt like the new profile didn't prioritized lightning bolt as much as the old one, and maybe thats why it has lower dps?


Hm, im not sure. I've been twiking the profile almost daily fixing stuff and what not. but haven't been posting new updates to the downloader. I just posted the one ive been using for a few days now. Can you test it out and see how it works for you?


Also if your a troll or orc the racials probably were not working in the build that you downloaded because i just fixed that last night. Might be apart of the DPS loss.

----------


## xLegendx

Hows the ele profile going, mate?

----------


## cpowroks

Well, this patch was kinda a road block. Its mostly done just need to test it.

----------


## xLegendx

> Well, this patch was kinda a road block. Its mostly done just need to test it.


What do you mean a road block?

----------


## cpowroks

i cant test it


though i think its hilarious the amount of people posting on the pqr thread

----------


## imdasandman

> i cant test it
> 
> 
> though i think its hilarious the amount of people posting on the pqr thread


it's sad isn't it... Why I do not raid on Tuesdays....

----------


## cpowroks

Ok, a some what working version of ele pvp is up.
Heres the link
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip

Only really tested it on the dummy for santex errors.(I only have half a ele set so i cant test much in arena) But im using code that is proven to work in my enh profile.

you can change hot keys in the --options-- ability

----------


## xLegendx

> Ok, a some what working version of ele pvp is up.
> Heres the link
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20Profiles.zip
> 
> Only really tested it on the dummy for santex errors.(I only have half a ele set so i cant test much in arena) But im using code that is proven to work in my enh profile.
> 
> you can change hot keys in the --options-- ability


I can't test it yet myself :|
But, should add Alter time to Purge :P

For Tremor, you should make sure it only uses it on Full Fears. I don't think yours does that

For Earth Shock, I think you have 5 stacks of Light Shielding until it uses it? It should be 7

Should add a mouse over Flame Shock for multi dotting it .

----------


## cpowroks

> I can't test it yet myself :|
> But, should add Alter time to Purge :P
> 
> For Tremor, you should make sure it only uses it on Full Fears. I don't think yours does that
> 
> For Earth Shock, I think you have 5 stacks of Light Shielding until it uses it? It should be 7
> 
> Should add a mouse over Flame Shock for multi dotting it .


Kay ill make those changes after im done messing round on the PTR

----------


## xLegendx

> Kay ill make those changes after im done messing round on the PTR


lostinthewoods profile does this, you could just copy over his good (the 8 sec fear only)


Like I said, if you make a resto profile. Please, use that profile as backbone lol

----------


## irri

> Hello, m8.
> U know tricks with Totemic Restoration?
> Can u add this in pvp enh profile?
> Especially with tremor: use tremor for 1 tick then restore him = 34 sec cd to tremor.
> sry for english)
> 
> P.S. Could u add "projection" HotKey?


repeat. awesome tricks for all shamans. same with "windwalk totem"

----------


## sadcoder

this rogue rotation goes buggy when i use that tricks target button...

----------


## cpowroks

@sadcoder, What do you mean by buggy? your description really doesnt give any information for me to help you out.


Also. new ele and enh pvp beta profiles are out. you'll have to redl it from the link i posted a few posts ago. Made some fancy tremor totem changes and added alter time to purge. and earth shock changes for ele.

I'll also add the mouse over FS once i get back from eating dinner. But i think im going to make it target, focus, mouseover, arena1-5. should up the constant damage in arena because of the procs but will also work in bgs and what not.

----------


## Sevve3

Hey Cpo.

Your enhance profile doesn't seem to stay true with the "Healing rain at 5 stacks". Holding Mouse button 4 down continuously just spam casts Healign Rain regardless of stacks and i naoe mode it just gives me the healing rain rectile without casting. Very buggy in aoe mode.

----------


## cpowroks

I accutually didnt even add a stack check on healing rain. tbh instead of having a keybind i was thinking about making a setting on PQI. something like "Auto Healing Rain at 5 stack". Or maybe have both.

----------


## xLegendx

> @sadcoder, What do you mean by buggy? your description really doesnt give any information for me to help you out.
> 
> 
> Also. new ele and enh pvp beta profiles are out. you'll have to redl it from the link i posted a few posts ago. Made some fancy tremor totem changes and added alter time to purge. and earth shock changes for ele.
> 
> I'll also add the mouse over FS once i get back from eating dinner. But i think im going to make it target, focus, mouseover, arena1-5. should up the constant damage in arena because of the procs but will also work in bgs and what not.


Awesome man. I'll see what else I can suggest

----------


## evv0kk

Don't know if any of this is in there or feasible

Cleanse on hex
Tremor with specific checks (full duration fear on healer partner, healer partner cc'd/silenced)

----------


## Xound

Am I missing the wind shear ability in the log or do you use another interrupt profile?

----------


## cpowroks

i usually manually interrupt.

----------


## sadcoder

ok this not that trick... that redirect sometimes stay spamming..

----------


## Sevve3

With that being said, is there any way to implement Mouse 4 being held down to cast a 5 stack HR ? Instead of having it randomly cast or auto cast that is. As always casting it is a huge dps loss naturally, and never casting it is painful on some fights.

----------


## cpowroks

> With that being said, is there any way to implement Mouse 4 being held down to cast a 5 stack HR ? Instead of having it randomly cast or auto cast that is. As always casting it is a huge dps loss naturally, and never casting it is painful on some fights.



im going to add a option in PQR for a 5 stack HR. So you'll just hold down the button untill you ahve 5 stack and it will drop it the next gcd after getting a 5 stack. I think its the best way of doing it.

----------


## xLegendx

> im going to add a option in PQR for a 5 stack HR. So you'll just hold down the button untill you ahve 5 stack and it will drop it the next gcd after getting a 5 stack. I think its the best way of doing it.


cpowroks, can I ask for some assistance?

I have no idea how to work with LUA, how do can I cast "Tiger's Lust, 116841 whenever I get a root etc.

----------


## cpowroks

Copy this to your data file or w/e



```
--Function check if rooted--
local roots                = {
                        96294,    --Chains Of Ice
                        91807,    --ShamblingRush
                        339,        -- Entangling Roots
                        19975,        -- Entangling Roots (Nature's Grasp)
                        45334,        -- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
                        102359,        -- Mass Entanglement
                        110693,        -- Frost Nova (Mage)
                        19185,        -- Entrapment
                        128405,        -- Narrow Escape
                        50245,        -- Pin (Crab)
                        54706,        -- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
                        4167,        -- Web (Spider)
                        122,        -- Frost Nova
                        111340,        -- Ice Ward
                        116706,        -- Disable
                        113275,        -- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
                        123407,        -- Spinning Fire Bloss
                        113275,        -- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
                        87194,        -- Glyph of Mind Blast
                        114404,        -- Void Tendril's Grasp
                        115197,        -- Partial Paralysis
                        64695,        -- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
                        63685,        -- Freeze (Frozen Power)
                        107566,        -- Staggering Shout
                        39965,        -- Frost Grenade
                        55536,        -- Frostweave Net
                        13099        -- Net-o-Matic
}
function hasRoot(unit)
for i=1,#roots do
    if UnitDebuffID(unit,roots[i]) ~= nil
        then
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

Heres the Code


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(116841) then
if hasRoot("player") ~= nil then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116841))) 
end
end
```

----------


## xLegendx

Errr http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-monk-pvp.html ([PQR] Dominium's Windwalker Monk PvP)

Doesn't carry a data profile :|


I'm trying to fix his profile up a little bit, few tweaks here and there.


You'll have to do something like this I guess




```
local roots                = {
                        96294,    --Chains Of Ice
                        91807,    --ShamblingRush
                        339,        -- Entangling Roots
                        19975,        -- Entangling Roots (Nature's Grasp)
                        45334,        -- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
                        102359,        -- Mass Entanglement
                        110693,        -- Frost Nova (Mage)
                        19185,        -- Entrapment
                        128405,        -- Narrow Escape
                        50245,        -- Pin (Crab)
                        54706,        -- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
                        4167,        -- Web (Spider)
                        122,        -- Frost Nova
                        111340,        -- Ice Ward
                        116706,        -- Disable
                        113275,        -- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
                        123407,        -- Spinning Fire Bloss
                        113275,        -- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
                        87194,        -- Glyph of Mind Blast
                        114404,        -- Void Tendril's Grasp
                        115197,        -- Partial Paralysis
                        64695,        -- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
                        63685,        -- Freeze (Frozen Power)
                        107566,        -- Staggering Shout
                        39965,        -- Frost Grenade
                        55536,        -- Frostweave Net
                        13099        -- Net-o-Matic
}

if PQR_SpellAvailable(116841) then
if hasRoot("player") ~= nil then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116841))) 
end
```

----------


## rsanviral

Thanks for this!

----------


## OneStopMMO

Thank you for your work!

----------


## cpowroks

> Errr http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-monk-pvp.html ([PQR] Dominium's Windwalker Monk PvP)
> 
> Doesn't carry a data profile :|
> 
> 
> I'm trying to fix his profile up a little bit, few tweaks here and there.


just put the 2 blocks of code in the same ability then. It wont hurt anything.

----------


## xLegendx

> just put the 2 blocks of code in the same ability then. It wont hurt anything.




Thank you very much btw  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Hmm doesn't seem to work in duels so assume that carries onto arena

Edit: Oh, I was missing an end. It works! Thanks again.

----------


## cpowroks

> Thank you very much btw 
> 
> Edit: Hmm doesn't seem to work in duels so assume that carries onto arena
> 
> Edit: Oh, I was missing an end. It works! Thanks again.


this should work



```
local roots                = {
                        96294,    --Chains Of Ice
                        91807,    --ShamblingRush
                        339,        -- Entangling Roots
                        19975,        -- Entangling Roots (Nature's Grasp)
                        45334,        -- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
                        102359,        -- Mass Entanglement
                        110693,        -- Frost Nova (Mage)
                        19185,        -- Entrapment
                        128405,        -- Narrow Escape
                        50245,        -- Pin (Crab)
                        54706,        -- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
                        4167,        -- Web (Spider)
                        122,        -- Frost Nova
                        111340,        -- Ice Ward
                        116706,        -- Disable
                        113275,        -- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
                        123407,        -- Spinning Fire Bloss
                        113275,        -- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
                        87194,        -- Glyph of Mind Blast
                        114404,        -- Void Tendril's Grasp
                        115197,        -- Partial Paralysis
                        64695,        -- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
                        63685,        -- Freeze (Frozen Power)
                        107566,        -- Staggering Shout
                        39965,        -- Frost Grenade
                        55536,        -- Frostweave Net
                        13099        -- Net-o-Matic
}
 
for i=1,#roots do
if UnitDebuffID("player",roots[i]) ~= nil   then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116841))) 
end
end
```

----------


## xLegendx

Yeah, I got it to work. I was just missing an end :P

Thank you very much

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

Suggestion: make it use grounding totem when an nearby allied gets scattered to absorb the trap

----------


## vbence001

Your Ele PvP profile is good and if you made a few changes it could possibly be used to play high rated arena. The biggest problem currently is that if an enemy player is starting to los you around a pillar the profile will try to spam abilities with no success.
My suggestion list is:
-make customisable binds for spells which are better to be used manually(thunderstike, healing tide, burst cds and ghost wolf)
-while being in ghostwolf the rotation should pause itself
-grounding and healing stream should be used on cooldown, the priority of it should be above lightning bolt
-keeping flame shock up on a secondary target greately increases your damage(by around 20%) the most simple way in my opinion would be to add an option to have it auto refreshed on your focus target(this should have a range and a los check too so pqr doesnt try to spam it when its behind a pillar for example)

----------


## xLegendx

> Your Ele PvP profile is good and if you made a few changes it could possibly be used to play high rated arena. The biggest problem currently is that if an enemy player is starting to los you around a pillar the profile will try to spam abilities with no success.
> My suggestion list is:
> -make customisable binds for spells which are better to be used manually(thunderstike, healing tide, burst cds and ghost wolf)
> -while being in ghostwolf the rotation should pause itself
> -grounding and healing stream should be used on cooldown, the priority of it should be above lightning bolt
> -keeping flame shock up on a secondary target greately increases your damage(by around 20%) the most simple way in my opinion would be to add an option to have it auto refreshed on your focus target(this should have a range and a los check too so pqr doesnt try to spam it when its behind a pillar for example)


I think he's trying to fix the LoS issue soon. 

He's adding the flame shock suggestion soon.


Ghost Wolf Keybind is useless in my opinion if the rotation pauses while youre in it (lostinthewoods profile this)
Healing Tide can be used with a the pause modifier as a keybind, same with thunderstrike. (Unless there is room to have some spare binds)

I would personally like to see an AoE keybind for RBGs

----------


## Mavmins

> Your Ele PvP profile is good and if you made a few changes it could possibly be used to play high rated arena. The biggest problem currently is that if an enemy player is starting to los you around a pillar the profile will try to spam abilities with no success.
> My suggestion list is:
> -make customisable binds for spells which are better to be used manually(thunderstike, healing tide, burst cds and ghost wolf)
> -while being in ghostwolf the rotation should pause itself
> -grounding and healing stream should be used on cooldown, the priority of it should be above lightning bolt
> -keeping flame shock up on a secondary target greately increases your damage(by around 20%) the most simple way in my opinion would be to add an option to have it auto refreshed on your focus target(this should have a range and a los check too so pqr doesnt try to spam it when its behind a pillar for example)


You can probably pull some of the things you want right out of my Elemental PvE profile and fuse them into this. I am going to be adding things like Auto Tremor Totem, Auto Grounding Totem to my PvE one but I don't really PvP so it isn't designed for that. I can always build in a PvP toggle to force certain actions but given the effort Cpoworks has put into this PvP one I wouldn't really want to.

----------


## cpowroks

Okay guys, finally got settled in. Im going to release a update to my resto profile tonight and hopefully an update to my ele pvp profile, just depends if my cousins try to get me drunk or not -.-

----------


## xLegendx

> Okay guys, finally got settled in. Im going to release a update to my resto profile tonight and hopefully an update to my ele pvp profile, just depends if my cousins try to get me drunk or not -.-


Haha, i'll be awaiting the news

----------


## cpowroks

Ok, so ive been doing some testing on my ele profile, and for the time being im not going to implement the arena 1-5 flame shock. LoS doesnt work so if some one is losing you it will always try to cast on that person and do nothing else. Hopefully the los issue can be resolved soon by xHelper. Also i have a ton of updates for my resto profile I just need to finish testing them.

----------


## cpowroks

Found a temp fix for the LOS issues by using a combat log reader. im going to to update all my profiles tonight after the hockey game.

----------


## xLegendx

> Found a temp fix for the LOS issues by using a combat log reader. im going to to update all my profiles tonight after the hockey game.


Awesome man, cannot wait(:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-rotation.html (Beastmaster pvp/pve rotation)

This profile had an LoS code in it that worked but, for some reason he made it pause for like 2 sec before it starting him them again when back in LoS


Maybe this can help you find a better method

----------


## cpowroks

didnt look at what hes using, but its similar to that what i found/cameup with.

----------


## cpowroks

Ran into some problems. ill fix it in the morning.

----------


## xLegendx

> Ran into some problems. ill fix it in the morning.


Damn, thanks for the effort though  :Big Grin: 
I'll be awaiting it

----------


## odano1988

if i take PE for ele will it use the buff?

----------


## cpowroks

you lose DPs by having the ele channel on you

----------


## xLegendx

any updates ?

----------


## engivibe

Once more i will thank you for you work. I'm using your Enhancement profile for raid Tot and doing pretty good. Only have some questions/suggestions about the enhancement pvp. I'm using the "Enhance pvp lite" profile version 2.0 
Is this the latest/recommended version? 
Love the healing and the dps, but this version it doesnt cast Hex or do healing rain.

Maybe im doing something wrong. Playing 2s in enhancement is so much fun, got 1700+ being noob in arena. Can you improve it plz  :Smile:

----------


## cpowroks

> Once more i will thank you for you work. I'm using your Enhancement profile for raid Tot and doing pretty good. Only have some questions/suggestions about the enhancement pvp. I'm using the "Enhance pvp lite" profile version 2.0 
> Is this the latest/recommended version? 
> Love the healing and the dps, but this version it doesnt cast Hex or do healing rain.
> 
> Maybe im doing something wrong. Playing 2s in enhancement is so much fun, got 1700+ being noob in arena. Can you improve it plz


Yes thats the latest version. I think hex/Healing rain is on the mouse buttons and it only hexes your focus. check the Options ability



Ive been busy working on my priest profile because alot of people on skype have been asking for it. But since theres some down time right now. I suppose i could knock out some updates.

----------


## engivibe

> Yes thats the latest version. I think hex/Healing rain is on the mouse buttons and it only hexes your focus. check the Options ability
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been busy working on my priest profile because alot of people on skype have been asking for it. But since theres some down time right now. I suppose i could knock out some updates.


Theres no hurry  :Big Grin:  I love the pvp profile, the burst and the healing is great, just need some CC and totems logic. I'm no arena pro so i cant help in the logic. I see you are developing Elemental pvp, try to implement some of the code in Enhance.

----------


## oswalt0

Are you going to be updating your Ret Profile at all?

----------


## bambam922

> Yes thats the latest version. I think hex/Healing rain is on the mouse buttons and it only hexes your focus. check the Options ability
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been busy working on my priest profile because alot of people on skype have been asking for it. But since theres some down time right now. I suppose i could knock out some updates.


Been using your ret profile in PVP and doing great.
Any chance we can get a key map like your other classes?

----------


## Vinshom

I have an updated one.

----------


## cpowroks

Im officially discounting my Ele Profiles. Because a) Mav has a better one. and b) I dont have Ele gear and c) I have way to many projects floating around right now that need work. 

I have also axed my Paladin profiles and my PvE rogue profile for the same reason, Theres better ones out there and i dont play my paladin/rogue that much.
I'll Still leave the link to my ele pvp profile active but im not going to be working on it anymore.

Heres the link to Mav's Ele Profile.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...al-shaman.html ([PQR] Mavmins' Elemental Shaman)

However, I have been working on my enhance profile alot and ill post an update soon

----------


## cpowroks

New enhance Version up.

v2.6 7/1/2013
- Added a PQI option so CDs will turn off when you leave combat.
- Optimized the AoE rotation
- Added Range check on Searing totem.
- Added 5 stack check on Healing Rain, Just keep the button down and next time you get a 5 stack it will cast it.

----------


## xLegendx

Cokx just came out with an Ele one, thank god lol
But awesome stuff man

----------


## Vinshom

cpowroks, your profiles are amazing, I wonder what is the difference between the free priest and the paid one.

----------


## cpowroks

It jukes like a champ, Faster updates. PQI intergration. More custimisable.

----------


## derfred

In the enhancement profile is there any way to change the healingrain key "HealingRainKey = IsMouseButtonDown(4)", from mousebotton 4 to lets say F6?

----------


## cpowroks

no, theres no API calls for any other buttons except mouse 1-5 right and left Shift control alt.

If there was i would totaly bake it in.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Maybe you could do like CodeMyLife have done in his profiles making /macros that queue spells, thats one way of doing it.

----------


## bambam922

> Im officially discounting my Ele Profiles. Because a) Mav has a better one. and b) I dont have Ele gear and c) I have way to many projects floating around right now that need work. 
> 
> I have also axed my Paladin profiles and my PvE rogue profile for the same reason, Theres better ones out there and i dont play my paladin/rogue that much.
> I'll Still leave the link to my ele pvp profile active but im not going to be working on it anymore.
> 
> Heres the link to Mav's Ele Profile.
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...al-shaman.html ([PQR] Mavmins' Elemental Shaman)
> 
> However, I have been working on my enhance profile alot and ill post an update soon


I enjoyed your paladin profiles.
However since you say there are better ones out there, would it be possible to give us a link to them?

----------


## Ninjaderp

bambam922 thats not really hard to find if you look around a little: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## bambam922

> bambam922 thats not really hard to find if you look around a little: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)


I realize that and have looked through there before. Maybe I should have been more clear that I was hoping someone has a better Ret PVP profile.

----------


## zabac

> I realize that and have looked through there before. Maybe I should have been more clear that I was hoping someone has a better Ret PVP profile.


Yeh me 2 m8  :Frown:

----------


## evv0kk

too bad Mav's Ele profile doesn't really support arena :\
I'm sad you aren't developing it anymore

----------


## kevinnash79

I was wondering if there's anyway that you could make hex an auto focus cast?

----------


## alexxjr

Hey cpoworks. Been using your enhancement shaman profile for a few weeks now and I've gotta give you props, it is really nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Sevve3

Will you by any chance be tweaking this for 5.4 ? Perhaps replacing 5 stack maelstrom healing rain with 5 stack chain heal due to the HR nerfs ?

----------


## cpowroks

Yeah i will.

----------


## cpowroks

Working on a Few 5.4 Tweaks. They should be ready by Tuesday.

----------


## Sevve3

> Working on a Few 5.4 Tweaks. They should be ready by Tuesday.


Thanks man appreciate it.

Simming our BiS talents / glyphs / gear is pretty much going to make us use all our T90 talents and will introduce AS viability. Would you be able to code in AS usage and possibility of EB on 5 stacks of maelstrom ? Perhaps even due to the Fire Nova buff make the AoE toggle prioritize FS > UE > LvL > FN > CL > SS / ES / LB.


Thanks regardless Cpo !

----------


## cpowroks

I already have AS usage coded in but i can totally add in the EB and AoE changes.

----------


## Sevve3

Any word on those updates cpo ?  :Smile:

----------


## cpowroks

Been busy with work/raiding. Hopefully this weekend i can finish up the 5.4 changes

----------


## floppydrive

Your work will be missed , loved the paladin one.

----------


## Ninjaderp

He never said he would quit making updates, did he?

----------


## Sevve3

Your 2.2 profile works flawlessly for now, just would love to see the changes we discussed earlier ( Chain heal on 5 maelstrom / EB coding )

And the addition of new adds would be appreciated :P

----------


## boxo

If you want to change healing rain to chain heal, this is working for me. the only thing is that it won't target yourself.

There is probably an easy fix for that, but i'm really no good at this.

anyhoo. I went to ability editor and copied healing rain, named it Healing : Chain Heal (for consistency), and then used this code:



```
local MS, _, _, Stack = UnitBuffID( "player", 53817 )


if HealingRainKey
and PQR_SpellAvailable(1064)
and Stack == 5
and UnitIsFriend("player","mouseover") then
  _castSpell(1064) 
end
```

then move to rotation editor, and add healing : chain heal to where healing : healing rain is and remove healing rain.

----------


## jcf777

nice profile!

----------


## Sevve3

> If you want to change healing rain to chain heal, this is working for me. the only thing is that it won't target yourself.
> 
> There is probably an easy fix for that, but i'm really no good at this.
> 
> anyhoo. I went to ability editor and copied healing rain, named it Healing : Chain Heal (for consistency), and then used this code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks, managed to get Chain Heal and 3-5 stack EB working. Now I just gotta figure out how to get the new mobs in SoO working. As I added them mid raid and PQR refused to attack them. Even after multiple PQR / WoW restarts.

----------


## cpowroks

What new mobs? im 13/14 and ive had no problems

----------


## Sevve3

> What new mobs? im 13/14 and ive had no problems


Got 14/14 yesterday and had troubles with: "Deactiovated Missle Turret", "Shockwave Missle Turret",
"Laser Turret", "Electromagnet", "Disassembled Crawler Mines",

Question, any reason EB doesn't cast when I enable AoE ?



```
local MS, _, _, Stack = UnitBuffID( "player", 53817 )
local AS = UnitBuffID("player", 16188)

if not AoE 
or not AoECL then
	if AS then
		_castSpell(117014, "target")
	end

	if MS ~= nil then
		if Stack == 5 then	
			_castSpell(117014, "target")
		end
	end
end
```

and 



```
local MS, _, _, Stack = UnitBuffID( "player", 53817 )

if HealingRainKey then
	return false
end


if not AoE 
and not HealMode then
	if MS ~= nil then
		if Stack >= 2  then
			_castSpell(117014, "target")
		end
	end
end
```


It works flawlessly on single target, but refuses to work in aoe.

----------


## boxo

I don't know for sure, but both of your abilities are looking for AoE to be false, "if not AoE".

I would say that this would cause them not to function in AoE situations.

Also, again, not an expert, but I don't think that you need to add "if HealingRainKey then return false" as long as your healing rain/chain heal ability is higher in the activity list.

Just a thought.

----------


## Sevve3

> I don't know for sure, but both of your abilities are looking for AoE to be false, "if not AoE".
> 
> I would say that this would cause them not to function in AoE situations.
> 
> Also, again, not an expert, but I don't think that you need to add "if HealingRainKey then return false" as long as your healing rain/chain heal ability is higher in the activity list.
> 
> Just a thought.


Got it thanks, can't believe I fudged that up.

----------


## cpowroks

Finishing up some contract work today (god i make to much money doing PQR stuff) then ill try to release the 5.4 update. Heres what the change log is looking like.

v2.7
- Added Drop down menu for healing rain key (Pretty much choose to use Healing Ran or Chain Heal via drop down menu)
- Added PQI options for Eng Gloves, Pot on lust
- Changed EB from hard cast to MS stacks >=1 (So it doesn't hard cast off the pull pretty much)
- Optimized AoE rotation
- Bug fix: Will now use UE again if not in melee range
- Few misc tweaks ive added in since last release and forgot about(Yes, because there's alot)

Sorry its taken so long to get this update out. But its almost there.

----------


## Sevve3

> Finishing up some contract work today (god i make to much money doing PQR stuff) then ill try to release the 5.4 update. Heres what the change log is looking like.
> 
> v2.7
> - Added Drop down menu for healing rain key (Pretty much choose to use Healing Ran or Chain Heal via drop down menu)
> - Added PQI options for Eng Gloves, Pot on lust
> - Changed EB from hard cast to MS stacks >=1 (So it doesn't hard cast off the pull pretty much)
> - Optimized AoE rotation
> - Bug fix: Will now use UE again if not in melee range
> - Few misc tweaks ive added in since last release and forgot about(Yes, because there's alot)
> ...


Ah very very nice !. Appreciated cpo.

----------


## cpowroks

New build up.

v2.7 9/15/2013
- Updated for 5.4
- Added Projection Key
- Added Drop down menu for healing rain key (Pretty much choose to use Healing Ran or Chain Heal via drop down menu)
- Added PQI options for Eng Gloves, Pot on lust
- Changed EB from hard cast to MS stacks >=1 (So it doesn't hard cast off the pull pretty much)
- Optimized AoE rotation
- Bug fix: Will now use UE again if not in melee range
- Few misc tweaks ive added in since last release and forgot about(Yes, because there's alot)

Update Via PQR or DL link.

----------


## boxo

just doing some grinding with the [profile, and it doesn't seem to be using elemental mastery or ascendance.

----------


## cpowroks

Do you have the cooldown toggle enabled?

Also 2.7.1 is out

v2.7.1 9/16/2013
- Added Chain Heal Mouse Over Logic
- Fixed AoE/CD toggles from changing when text box is open.

----------


## boxo

Nevermind, i'm a tool. If you leave default settings on in PQI (use eng gloves when you don't have eng gloves) it doesn't work, but if you turn that off it does.

----------


## Hazbeen

Nvm got it working now.

----------


## cpowroks

im thinking about removing PQI support or making a non-PQI profile. because PQI had been randomly crashing my game since 5.4 and its quite annoying. Hope im not the only one experiencing this.

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Cpowroks. Please don't remove PQI  :Big Grin:  I love the choices it gives me about the profile, + i have no problems at all wiht pqr. can upload the one I'm currently using if you wanna try it out
,

----------


## ginuwine12

Hey Cpowroks the free shaman resto profile doesnt despel any thing ? any one have the same problem

----------


## Sevve3

> im thinking about removing PQI support or making a non-PQI profile. because PQI had been randomly crashing my game since 5.4 and its quite annoying. Hope im not the only one experiencing this.


Personally not having any issues what so ever with PQI.

However, it's a bit of a fuss getting 1 PQI installation to work with tonnes of profiles. That being said, I wouldn't mind you making a PQI version and a non-PQI version !

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hey Cpowroks the free shaman resto profile doesnt despel any thing ? any one have the same problem


It's not listed anywhere but I get multi class/spec dispel on my SVN that can be used along other profiles as an interrupt ability. You should give it a try! Interrupt folder on my SVN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## ginuwine12

i well try this one wow thank you CodeMyLife for your help :Embarrassment:

----------


## Deesguns03

Hey Cpowroks,

Profiles looks pretty good. Just purchased your pack.

The disc profile is really good, but it looks like most of the time it is unable to use SWD due to global cooldowns, and or something else being in use.

Is there any way you could take a look at the logic, and some how put the priority higher, with a hard stop cast in there so it always uses SWD assuming your character isnt in a global cooldown?

I have seen some other top PVP profiles baseing the dispells and cc break/kick type spells off the game code, so the action is happening before we even see it ( profile spell reflects a hammer of justice )

This would make the profile near perfect from where i am sitting.

Anyhow great work man.

Let me know if you have any questions about what i am asking.

Thanks.

----------


## kuukuu

> I have seen some other top PVP profiles baseing the dispells and cc break/kick type spells off the game code, so the action is happening before we even see it ( profile spell reflects a hammer of justice )


That is a good way to get yourself reported and banned for cheating imo.

----------


## Sevve3

Quick question, why is it at times the rotation sort of 'hangs' and won't complete a full gcd.

It's sorta hard to explain but it keeps auto cancelling a gcd and just sits there spamming as if I can't attack. Used to happen when you had mouse over flame shock on a target you couldn't reach, but this seems to be happening all the time when I'm under a boss or mob.

----------


## imdasandman

> Quick question, why is it at times the rotation sort of 'hangs' and won't complete a full gcd.
> 
> It's sorta hard to explain but it keeps auto cancelling a gcd and just sits there spamming as if I can't attack. Used to happen when you had mouse over flame shock on a target you couldn't reach, but this seems to be happening all the time when I'm under a boss or mob.


Sounds like a facing issue to me as you state under a boss or mob.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Sevve3

Apologies, back again with a request !

Let's say you have cd's turned on, would you be able to code in the use of skills before popping cd's at all ?

By this I'm referring to our stormstrike resetting after using ascendance as the spell changes to stormblast. So in theory the bot "rotation" would be:

Wolves
Fire Ele
Lash
SS
Asc
SS
UE
LL
FS

Is this at all possible or ?

----------


## cpowroks

> Apologies, back again with a request !
> 
> Let's say you have cd's turned on, would you be able to code in the use of skills before popping cd's at all ?
> 
> By this I'm referring to our stormstrike resetting after using ascendance as the spell changes to stormblast. So in theory the bot "rotation" would be:
> 
> Wolves
> Fire Ele
> Lash
> ...


Yeah most likely

----------


## thesauceboss

How does the resto shaman compare to Cokx's? I am debating possibly switching to this one.

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Cpoworks, 

First of all, thanks for this amazing profile! It's works amazing and pulls a lot of dps!

I'm here with a little request that might increase the damage of the profile at least a little.

Checked through the flame shock ability and didn't find anything about the buff Unleash elements leave behind. Tried to alter the profile myself, but it really messed the profile up. I can't code at all.

So, my request is: 

Apply/refresh Flame Shock if:

it is not applied on your target and Unleash Flame is up (buff granted by using Unleash Elements);
it is applied on your target and Unleash Flame is up;
it is not applied on your target, but Unleash Flame is not up and Unleash Elements will not come off cooldown in the next 5 seconds.

Is it possible to make flame shock behave like this?  :Smile:  

Also, the when you pop cd's the profile pops ascendance before putting down fire ele/summoning wolves, the pull sequence sevve3 made further up the thread would be really nice to have.

Don't know how hard it would be to make, but if it was implemented I think you have the perfect profile  :Smile: 

Thanks for all of your hard work once again!

----------


## gutuleana

Hey there,

I am using your MM Hunter profile and I never managed to use the Scatter Trap Mouse-over functionality. How is this supposed to work? In arena or RBG I am pressing the shortcut for it with the mouse over a healer and nothing happens. I tried it 10 times in row and nothing. 
Also, is there any way to make it work with focus target? In arena is so much easy to work with focus. 

Thank you in advance!

----------


## kevinnash79

all of a sudden the profile stopped working right and my acendance and EM doesnt work anymore but all the other cds work was wondering if anyone has had the same problem

----------


## cpjohn

Doesnt work, doesnt even start doing any abilitys. bad.

----------


## froggystyle

any hpal profiles in the work?

----------


## Hobot88

Help this download. I need it for pirate server.

----------


## Capitanpantuflas

same thing, D:

----------

